# Best oil weight for 12v vr with 120k



## Iced_Vr (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm just curious what the best weight oil is for these motors. I live in NJ so summers usually reach a high of 95. Ive been using 10w 40. Is this bad or should I be using 20 50. Or is there any other weight?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I use 20w50 for the summer, but 10w40 is also a good choice.


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

I am a big fan of the HDEO's in a 12v VR6. I personally run Rotella T 15w-40 @ 5k OCI's. Most of the HDEO's have a high ZDDP level, which helps combat wear. Plus, I like the idea that most HDEO's carry approval of many large diesel engine mfg's. For example, the oils have the ability to properly protect a 600hp cat C15 for a few hundred operating hours. I am pretty confident it will properly protect my 172hp VR6 for a 5k OCI. Even if you have a built up 12v VR6, I would still use a HDEO. Just my opinion of course. 

Plus many of the HDEO's carry a SM, SL, SJ & SH certification for gasoline powered engines.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Guys, 95 degrees!!! I am in Sweet home Alabama where i July and August it can reach 115, and I use whatever manufacturer says it should be used. When they designed engines they had in mind that NJ has hot summers, and I think they had in mind about temperatures in Arizona and Nevada, so chill out. 10W40 is good choice, more important is who is producing that oil.
When it comes to 20W50 there is no need for that in engine like that, 20W is anyway winter mark, 50 is summer. So you are cutting flow of oil while engine is cold, which is most important time, when you cranking your engine.
I would advice you to go with good 5W40, in hot summers 40 is most important not 10W or 5W.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

200k here on a vr6 Castrol GTX 10w40  regular oil changed every 3-4 k


----------



## Iced_Vr (Mar 20, 2007)

alright thanks guys


----------

